# Do you think TAs grade essays more harshly than professors?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I know I'm not the best at writing but the last couple papers I got back were graded pretty harshly. Both classes were mega-classes, where the TAs (teacher assistants) graded all of the essays. I got better marks when the classes were smaller and the professor graded my paper.

What is your opinion? Has this been your experience?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was a TA this past semester and find I graded more leniently than the professor.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought professors were generally more harsh graders. But it's been a while since I was in college. Maybe things have changed since.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops, I should have phrased the poll differently.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm a TA and I always try to grade leniently. Some of my fellow TAs, however, are sharks.

Worth keeping in mind that many TAs have to hit grade distributions laid down for that course by the professor. In the past this has caused me to grade more harshly that I wanted to.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The first couple of years I TA'd, I was too lenient because I didn't want to be a hardass. But after that I became more strict. Not to the point of being unreasonable, but I grade fairly and don't overlook mistakes. Plus I'm more afraid of displeasing the professor by not marking hard enough than I am of displeasing the students because they think I marked too hard. (They argue even when they're totally wrong.) 

Like the person above said, TAs for large classes have to keep in mind that the averages should fall within a particular range, so that discourages being too lenient. For small classes where only the professor grades the papers, there's not really any constraint on what the average mark should be so the professor can be more lenient. In my field we do problems sets not essays, but I think the same thing applies.


----------



## rhubarb (Dec 16, 2011)

It depends. Some TAs are alright but others are really out to get you. Also, at my school we have undergraduate TAs and I really don't trust them.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

My Modern Egypt class's Grad Student TA was real tough on my papers.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, and I had a prof last year who actually expressed her sympathy for the TA's harsh essay grading. The prof graded my final exam and my overall average went up by a whole letter grade. I try to avoid large classes where marks can often be bell curved as well.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know. My art history tests were extremely difficult. The TA graded those tests, but I'm not sure if it was the nature of the test that caused less-than-average grades for the whole class.


----------

